# Learn Music Theory ...Online for free?



## Fan66

Hi all:

Can anyone recommend a good online source for learning music theory? I want to learn to play the piano; therefore, I want to understand completely how to read music and understand theory, rhythm, etc. Can you recommend some good online sources that will teach this for free? I want to go from absolute beginner to advanced. (I do have a very basic understanding of reading music).

Thanks..


----------



## Bettina

Does it have to be online? I can't think of any good internet resources for music theory. It might be better for you to purchase some study materials instead. There's an excellent workbook series called "Fundamentals of Piano Theory." Here's the link to the publisher's website with information about the books: https://www.kjos.com/sub_section.php?division=5&series=130

As indicated on the website, there are eleven levels: preparatory to level 10. Each individual workbook is only $6.50. It usually takes a student a few months to complete a level. I use this series with my own piano students and and it works very well. My students are pleased with the clarity and organization of the books.


----------



## Fan66

Thank you for the book recommendation.


----------



## DonAlfonso

When I Google 'music theory online' I get a number of free sites including:
http://oneminutemusiclesson.com/2012/07/01/top-10-free-music-theory-websites/
https://www.musictheory.net/
https://www.earmaster.com/music-theory-online/course-introduction.html


----------



## Pugg

Fan66 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good online source for learning music theory? I want to learn to play the piano; therefore, I want to understand completely how to read music and understand theory, rhythm, etc. Can you recommend some good online sources that will teach this for free? I want to go from absolute beginner to advanced. (I do have a very basic understanding of reading music).
> 
> Thanks..


Without want to be rude, but why not teacher in your neck of the wood?


----------



## Taggart

Best online source is proably Dolmetsch - http://www.dolmetsch.com/theoryintro.htm

A good site on tonality is http://www.tonalityguide.com/index.php

Once you get past the basics and into harmony and figured bass then you definitely need a teacher or at least a paying site that will critique your examples and point out errors and also ways to improve.


----------



## Razumovskymas

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpzgTNTgQsR9YYsyOm3k3KQ


----------



## pianississimo

http://www.musictheoryvideos.com. grade by grade from a real teacher.


----------



## Armanvd

Most Of The Good Sites Have Been Mentioned.
MyMusicTheory Completes MusicTheoryVideos. (They Both Work With 8 Grades Of ABRSM).


----------



## rcarle67

forget theory for awhile. get a good teacher and practice practice practice. the theory will com as needed. have fun


----------



## Pugg

rcarle67 said:


> forget theory for awhile. get a good teacher and practice practice practice. the theory will com as needed. have fun


Nice first post, welcome to TalkClassical .


----------



## Bettina

rcarle67 said:


> forget theory for awhile. get a good teacher and practice practice practice. the theory will com as needed. have fun


I see your point. Sometimes it is useful to learn theory through the specific pieces that you're playing. It might not be as systematic as working your way through a textbook, but it certainly can be more interesting and enlightening!


----------



## Baccouri

Gradus ad parnassum (Youtube)


----------

